# Plumbing Under Slab (New Construction)



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

zzyzx said:


> Hi There,
> 
> The general contractor told me that this is "normal" to misplace plumbing and that they would re-route it to fix it. Does this sound right? Will the integrity of the foundation or plumbing be compromised?
> 
> ...


 NORMAL? So I guess he's saying everyone makes mistakes, you would think if it was normal for him after a while he would pay closer attention to details. Sound Right?= NO! Compromised, probably not, but who needs this aggravation? 
Joe


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

I've seen it way to many times. We never seemed to be able to get a handle on it until we quit building. Too many guys to watch all the time. I don't think anything should be compromised. HS.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

In a word, NO! They should be working off of plans that indicate where everything goes. IMHO, there is no excuse for this.


----------



## zzyzx (Jan 11, 2006)

hammerslammer said:


> Too many guys to watch all the time.


This is what the builder is saying as well. 

I guess i really don't understand this way of doing business. How can a hamburger flipper be supervised to make a .99 cent hambuger, but a house that is costing 400K+ has no one to make sure it is being built correctly. I totally understand a broken window here, some messed up drywall there, but to miss 100% of the plumbing stubs is amazing.


----------



## zosoplumber (Nov 21, 2008)

There is many reasons for pipes to be out of walls or not in correct areas. as a plumber who has been doing slabs for many years, I know walls are missed, it happens, yes the plans indicate where fixtures are, but its up to the plumber to find all the right dimensions, just a half inch off and a 2" pipe will be out of a 2x4 wall, it is not an easy task, as for a pipe being 4' off, that is total stupidity and laziness, they did not know how to read the plans, and yes the integrity of the concrete can be compremised if they just go in and start jack hammering. The area that needs to be chipped up needs to first be sawed, with a concrete saw.(if the area is a large area, a small area where the pipe is half an inch to 2" is fine to just chip up). After they have moved there pipes make sure they back fill and compress the dirt to its original state, also the moisture barrier needs to be put back. In some cases when the area is very large, drilling holes in the edge of the concrete and adding rebar is a smart idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Although it is nearly impossible to get the pipes' locations 100% perfect, they should be within an inch or two. Being a foot or more off is purely sloppy.

The builder is giving you a stupid excuse, a ridiculous solution, and is generally blowing off your concerns. At this early stage of construction, that would be of great concern to me. You may want to sit down and review his capabilities and desire to produce the product that you expect.

Slabs are commonly saw cut to facilitate the installation of underslab piping. Provided that the subgrade is properly prepared under the removed portion, there's no reason it shouldn't be just fine. I would of course require that they drill some rebar dowels into the existing slab to give the new concrete something to grab onto.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 4, 2008)

It all depends on what you are looking at. Maybe they are going to come up thru some cabinets. No it shouldn't be common but everyone in the trades are human too and sometimes we make mistakes. YES EVEN THE ONES WHO SAY THEY DON'T..... THEY DO!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> No it shouldn't be common but everyone in the trades are human too and sometimes we make mistakes. YES EVEN THE ONES WHO SAY THEY DON'T..... THEY DO!


Very true. Mistakes will happen for sure. But the builder needs to be a man and own up to them and not act like it is an everyday thing.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 4, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Very true. Mistakes will happen for sure. But the builder needs to be a man and own up to them and not act like it is an everyday thing.


Agreed
:yes:


----------

